# Airtel Withdraws Airtel Online.



## Sumeet_naik (May 2, 2009)

Below is the SMS I recieved from Airtel today:


> We are withdrawing Airtel Online service wef 5th May '09. After 5th May, Enjoy seamless Internet on your phone at just 30p/50kb, SMS VBC ACTV to 222(Toll Free)



This is a very stupid move by greedy airtel to earn money. They customers care isn't like it used to be, then the Fair Usage policy and now they're withdrawing airtel online which is the only offer which helps people stay connected on-the-move at proper price. (Its pricing in Karnataka being 5Rs per day and 99Rs per month).

I think its time for another petiton.

Source- as mentioned from the SMS they sent.


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

Fu(k off airtel!


----------



## mayanksahni (May 2, 2009)

Coool said:


> Fu(k off airtel!



+1
These guys(airtel) r crossing their limits. Dont they know that in this manner they will be out of business very soon.


----------



## mrintech (May 2, 2009)

What is Airtel Online????


----------



## vikrant333 (May 2, 2009)

airtel is chor....


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2009)

Just wait for few more month for Mobile Number portability to arrive


----------



## awww (May 2, 2009)

mayanksahni said:


> +1
> These guys(airtel) r crossing their limits. Dont they know that in this manner they will be out of business very soon.


will they i still see that not many people are concerned about internet or technology in our country


----------



## mrintech (May 2, 2009)

What is Airtel Online????


----------



## george101 (May 2, 2009)

wat is it anyway?


----------



## NucleusKore (May 2, 2009)

Guess it's something to do with browsing through the mobile phone. It's not too fast anyway, you're better off with a wired broadband connection.


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

mrintech said:


> What is Airtel Online????


net on phone


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

Here in hyd, we dont have any such offers..we have mobile office which is 20/day and airtel live 30kb/20p


----------



## amitabhishek (May 2, 2009)

Airtel is racing towards becoming a (unt of misery.



mrintech said:


> What is Airtel Online????



Airtel basically offers two kind of GPRS service(excluding BB):

Airtel Online : A GPRS service to surf net through mobile mostly WAP site. But browsers like Opera can be used to surf HTML sites.

Mobile Office: Its GPRS with EDGE, mobile can double up as a modem plus you can configure your mobile email client for iMAP, POP3 or MS Exchange service.


----------



## Gigacore (May 2, 2009)

even I received the msg.. that's really stupid.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 2, 2009)

Airtel Online/Mobile Office was withdrawn in Hyderabad on Dec1st 2008 which was very handful at Rs15 per day. The 30p/50KB is the only scheme available now.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 2, 2009)

They stopped providing that service in Delhi a long time ago.


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2009)

I hope they don't stop it in Mumbai too. 

MO is fu*king 25 rs/day.


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2009)

hutch had done this 5 years back ...now airtel v done it.. not surprised


----------



## shashank_re (May 2, 2009)

They are not doing this just for the sake of money...!
 They need to keep in mind the network utilization also....
When Millions of new subscribers are getting added to the network every month, their networks will be clogged and voice clarity will deteriorate if Data Services are not controlled!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 2, 2009)

^^^ On the contrary they want revenues from VAS to go up. Since call charges incl. roaming has dropped considerably (thanks to TRAI).


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

> Airtel Online : A GPRS service to surf net through mobile mostly WAP site. But browsers like Opera can be used to surf HTML sites.



is this the service where they let us browse the net without any fixed monthly rentals n stuff ??  the one where we're charged some 15ps / 10 kb or something ???


----------



## awww (May 2, 2009)

what about recent airtel merger will that result in anyting good?


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

^ what airtel merger ??


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> is this the service where they let us browse the net without any fixed monthly rentals n stuff ??


99/month & 5/day


----------



## amitabhishek (May 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> is this the service where they let us browse the net without any fixed monthly rentals n stuff ??  the one where we're charged some 15ps / 10 kb or something ???



Its a basic GPRS service, you can browse sites at 1G speeds. Earlier they charged Rs. 49 or something for unlimited surfing.

Per KB charges are in Mobile Office and its only now this per KB $hit been introduced in AO.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 2, 2009)

@mrintech
Airtel online is airtel's net on your phone. Also called NOP.

@vikranti333
Agreed..

@gary4gar
As soon as they take AO down.. I'm off airtel,.

@awww
Oh.. There are many who are,
Not just in the forum but everywhere on the net.. There is a big world on net..

@NucleusKore
Unfortunately as a engineering student, airtel online and mobile Office are the only way i connect to net.. This is a condition of many other students too ..

@shashank_re
Actually, with their subscribers down to nothing, coz of better offers from other providers, they can afford this at ease..

@red_devil
Its was 5bucks a day and 99 bucks a month.

@awww
Airtel merger? No idea.. Btw, if you're talking about aircel, its a different service provides altogether..


----------



## NucleusKore (May 2, 2009)

Why can't you then go for a Tata Indicom connection which is given through that usb dongle?


----------



## User Name (May 2, 2009)

I hav receive same type of message on 2-04-09

Airtel GPRS is now rental free. that means it is now same as airtel live 0.30p/50Kb.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 3, 2009)

LOOT


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 3, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Why can't you then go for a Tata Indicom connection which is given through that usb dongle?



Not available in my college place..


----------



## awww (May 3, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Why can't you then go for a Tata Indicom connection which is given through that usb dongle?


i don't think it is unlimited
*www.tataindicom.com/t-personal-internet-plug2surf-tariff.aspx

its better to go far bsnl evdo card but the speed is not that good in all the places


----------



## NucleusKore (May 3, 2009)

Oh yes, see the link you provided^

Unlimited data plan is there @ 799/month


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 3, 2009)

actualy i think airtel online is mobile office he is refering to.

yes it has been already implicated in south .. ( tamil Nadu )


prev it was 75 Rs a week for unlimited..

now they dont hve the plan..

if you want to browse a single yahoo page... u will need to spend 2-3 RS .. thats F(_)cking costly...

they have also removed the one month offer of 325 Rs UL ..

they basically going down...

AIRTRL UR DOOMS DAY IS NOT FAR IF YOU GO THIS WAY !!!!


----------



## awww (May 3, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Oh yes, see the link you provided^
> 
> Unlimited data plan is there @ 799/month


sorry didn't see that


----------



## themadman (May 3, 2009)

I am using airtel gprs mobile office rs 498 per month.


----------



## george101 (May 3, 2009)

get idea net setter postpaid plan for just 500rs (unlimited)


----------



## din (May 3, 2009)

Is it Mobile Office ? Somebody please clarify. I use it for Rs.125 a month (Rs 1500 per yr).


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 4, 2009)

din said:


> Is it Mobile Office ? Somebody please clarify. I use it for Rs.125 a month (Rs 1500 per yr).



Nope not Mobile Office.. MO is 20 in my state and 15, 25rs in other state.. Airtel Online is a variation of NOP, which is 5rs per day..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 4, 2009)

Does airtel online has something to do with airtel live gprs?coz i browse from UCWEB sometimes for free...are they goin to remove airtel live portal service?


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (May 4, 2009)

ya  sad  all  these guys  getting  more  and  more  greedy.....  millions not  yet  enough !!..at least  along  with  the  network  the  second  best  thing  of  airtel  was airtel  online


----------



## agnels (May 4, 2009)

IDEA charges Rs. 30 per day for unlimited and 4p/KB for 0 rental plan i.e about Rs. 41/MB. What a LOOT!!!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 4, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Does airtel online has something to do with airtel live gprs?coz i browse from UCWEB sometimes for free...are they goin to remove airtel live portal service?



When I was in Bangalore; I had Airtel connection so on the basis of that understanding I will try to explain these access points:

Airtel Live GRPS: Through this access point you can only browse *Airtel's* WAP site to download ringtone, 256 color - images, crappy games etc.

Airtel Online : To browse WAP and HTML site (through Opera). I think at that time it is was Rs. 49/month for unlimited browsing. This is where Airtel has  started s(rewing! 

Mobile Office : To use mobile as a modem, to download mail through mobile phone's email client (POP & iMAP)  and also to connect to Microsoft exchange and probably IBM's domino server. It comes with a fixed rental such as Rs. 299, Rs. 599 & Rs. 799 etc. More rental more free MBs.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 5, 2009)

Airtel has taken down Airtel Online totally.. New using Mobile Office which is 99rs per month.. No EDGE..


----------



## neerajvohra (May 6, 2009)

iinfi said:


> hutch had done this 5 years back ...now airtel v done it.. not surprised



That's bad...I guess I made the right decision by switching the service provider to IDEA. I'm still using the rs99 plan with unltd surfing,mobile office and phone as modem option.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 6, 2009)

@neerajvohra which state?


----------



## neerajvohra (May 7, 2009)

Sumeet_naik said:


> @neerajvohra which state?



Delhi


----------



## ThinkFree (May 7, 2009)

^Very lucky


----------

